# Passport



## Luvbug (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi! My horse was recently imported from Ireland to U.S last September. I(like the unorganized human being I am) lost his passport...I’m just trying to figure out how to get a new one. Does anyone know who to contact or how to go about duplicating his? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Contact the seller, they will know which society he was registered with and then you can apply for a replacement though this will cost you!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you had the passport do you remember the agency it was with?
If so and you had it transferred to your name then you can just contact them for a replacement - you might be able to do it online


----------

